# Ext. HDD now spins up from Sleep mode.



## SkipperTW (Jan 23, 2008)

I noticed this morning my External Hard Drive is now spinning up from sleep mode... I noticed a few software upgrades on my 722 (particularly Dish Online so thought I would try to access the drive without my typical unplug and then plug in to get it to spin up...) I know you can turn this feature off through software provided with the drive, but I figured I do not access that often so I would let it go to sleep when I am not using it... New software must have contained a USB code to tell the drive it is needed…

Just thought you may want to know...

I am running a Seagate Free Agent Pro 750...


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

That's probably part of the EHDD software addressed in the release notes.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I've had my Seagate 750 for about a week now. It has always spun up when accessed by my 622 after going to sleep. 

The problem still remains that it wakes up groggy. It errors out when you try to transfer to it or gets the playback controls all confused. 

I think Bartendress is right; L4.49 now wakes it up, but it doesn't re-fresh its smarts.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

HDG said:


> I've had my Seagate 750 for about a week now. It has always spun up when accessed by my 622 after going to sleep.
> 
> The problem still remains that it wakes up groggy. It errors out when you try to transfer to it or gets the playback controls all confused.
> 
> I think Bartendress is right; L4.49 now wakes it up, but it doesn't re-fresh its smarts.


Oops, spoke out of turn ... sorry. While my Seagate does spin up under L4.48 and does all the nasty things to it that I explained above, my 622 has _not_ recieved L4.49! When I'm queued in, I hope it fixes transfer error et al.

_{fingers crossed}_


----------



## T-Rex (Jan 16, 2008)

SkipperTW said:


> I noticed this morning my External Hard Drive is now spinning up from sleep mode... I noticed a few software upgrades on my 722 (particularly Dish Online so thought I would try to access the drive without my typical unplug and then plug in to get it to spin up...) I know you can turn this feature off through software provided with the drive, but I figured I do not access that often so I would let it go to sleep when I am not using it... New software must have contained a USB code to tell the drive it is needed&#8230;
> 
> Just thought you may want to know...
> 
> I am running a Seagate Free Agent Pro 750...


SkipperTW,
I also have a Seagate Free Agent Pro 750 with a 722. My problem is that each day, I have to either unplug the HD or reboot the 722 in order for the 722 to be able to "see" the list of titles stored. Are you saying that you no longer have to do this? Thanks.


----------



## SkipperTW (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, after the latest update mine came up with no problem then started to become an issue... I just downloaded the software and turned off the sleep mode... Now, before this, all I had to do was unplug the power to the HDD and plug it back in. This always worked (I never had to re-boot the 722...)

Hope this helps...


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

So it sounds like it still is an issue with L4.49 right SkipperTW? My advice is always with EHD is go with the basic USB drive. More the drive can do the more likely there is going to be an incompatibility with the 622/722. Definitely don't need the bells and whistles if this is going to be the only use for this drive.


----------



## T-Rex (Jan 16, 2008)

SkipperTW said:


> Well, after the latest update mine came up with no problem then started to become an issue... I just downloaded the software and turned off the sleep mode...
> Hope this helps...


SkipperTW,
How do you turn off the sleep mode?


----------



## SkipperTW (Jan 23, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> SkipperTW,
> How do you turn off the sleep mode?


If you download the software from Seagate for the drive (it's a utility program...) install it and plug your drive into your computer. The utility will see the drive (click on options and turn power manager to 0.)

Very easy...


----------

